# Garage Make Over



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2014)

So, having a few days off and being bored I decided now was a good time to clean out some cabinets, move some stuff around. Extend some circuits on the wall so I don't have to run extension cords every time I want to plug something up, make some overhead storage shelves and paint the walls.

It's time to purge a lot of old stuff I don't use anymore and stuff I've been hanging onto ....Man what a mess I have. Promised SWMBO'd that I'll get her car back in the garage tomorrow nite...ain't happening today.


----------



## havasu (Dec 27, 2014)

but no pictures?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2014)

Not yet, should have taken before pics.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 27, 2014)

havasu said:


> but no pictures?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Didn't happen without pictures. Maybe tomorrow we will get a picture of the knot on his head if her car stays out.


----------



## havasu (Dec 28, 2014)

...or a pic of that boot up his arse.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

Peg board up on the wall and most of the stuff hung up, just about have her bay cleaned out and a half pickup load of junk to go to the dumpster. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

havasu said:


> ...or a pic of that boot up his arse.



Sorry to disappoint, no boot yet, but it's probably coming...


----------



## havasu (Dec 28, 2014)

Is that white rope hanging down the noose your wife is stringing up for ya?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

Something I tried rigging up my self, you never know......


----------



## Barrie (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work Tom, we can barely get a lawnmower in our garage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

Barrie said:


> Nice work Tom, we can barely get a lawnmower in our garage.



Me either, but this is only the beginning.


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Something I tried rigging up my self, you never know......



Use a chain, you don't want that chinsy rope to break when the job is almost done. At least thats what I would do.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> Use a chain, you don't want that chinsy rope to break when the job is almost done. At least thats what I would do.



Good idea, found a length of chain in the cleaning....thanks!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jan 15, 2015)

Ordered a Rotary two post lift for my garage.  To create space for it will take some major house cleaning, shuffling tools  and machines.  Looking forward to the " new space ".


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2015)

Got one overhead shelf fab'd and hung, now one more on the other side. What a "B" by myself......, 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2015)

Took down the old T-12 shop lights and replaced them with T-8's...man, what a difference.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Ran wiring to the work bench, shelf for the stereo and new service over to where the drill press/chop saw/grinder lives. Won't have to drag extension cords every time I want to do something. Fab'd up the last 2 of 4 over head shelving units and will get son-in-laws to give me a hand lifting them into place tomorrow.

At least I'm making some sort of progress.


----------



## Barrie (Feb 8, 2015)

Going to need some pics of the finished project.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like a bomb went off in there right now, didn't know I had so much junk. Can you say purging?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2015)

Running power to where you need it is the best thing you could do. I never did it in my old garage. I had cords everywhere.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2015)

Shelves all up, now the purging process begins. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2015)

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2015)

That is well organized. I like it!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 15, 2015)

If it wasn't in disarray ( the shop ) I would get little accomplished.  I am a neat nick when it comes to floors and dust ...... but tools well placed, which may seem out of order to most, meets my requirements. 
I am installing a second car lift today.  Why would one need two ?  I don't know but I thought it would be great.  Its a want, not a need.


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2015)

Sting.... It's just like the old saying, "Why?" "Because I can!"


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, an organized work area won't Last long, but it starts out with good intentions...


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks good. I like how you have your clamps. I need to do something like that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 13, 2015)

I wanted a bench for my dads old vise, so, a couple old cabinets, a top, some casters, I have a rolling vise bench. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2015)

So, I'm done with building stuff and down to painting and purging. SWMBO came out in the garage to go to the grocery this morning while I was sanding the drywall patches I made and said:

S: Why are you bothering painting the walls...it's a garage.

me: What's your point?

S: It's a garage...

me: Yeah, but it's my garage.

Sometimes I don't think they understand the importance of personal space...I think it gets to her cause she can't say what the color stuff is and placements of stuff is going to be....I love it.


----------



## havasu (Mar 15, 2015)

With this latest house I just gave a written offer, I wanted it because of the garage and RV parking. I hope we get it.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Mar 15, 2015)

If you would quit buying and selling you would have a place to hang your hat.


----------



## havasu (Mar 15, 2015)

Trust me...if this housing market in Southern California would slow down, and the damn rich ***** would quit outbidding all the houses with their "chump change" full price cash offers, I might be successful in buying a new house. My house is already sold (not to a cash purchase *****, but a single newly retired grandma) and if I don't get something soon, I will be out on the street myself!


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2015)

Find a house yet?


----------



## havasu (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope. In 5 days, only one new house has popped up for sale from San Dimas to Rancho Cucamonga (including Claremont, La Verne, Upland and San Antonio Heights). Many homes for sale last month for $500K are being pulled down and reintroduced at $650K. It is very scary and if things don't change, we are either just gunna stay here and weather the storm, or just move to Prescott, Arizona.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats why I bought when I did, I saw the construction gaining speed and figured housing was right behind. Let me know when you want to use my broker and actually get a house?


----------



## havasu (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally convinced the G/F that her meek, quiet hiking buddy is probably not the best type of realtor in this cut throat housing market.


----------



## havasu (Mar 25, 2015)

We looked at a house 6 weeks ago in La Verne, which was for sale for $529k. We thought it could work, but was just a tad too close to my ex's house. Well, this house was sold within a week, and the new owners just put it back on the market for $615k with a realtor involved, or $599K without a realtor. 
http://www.movoto.com/la-verne-ca/4647-romola-ave-la-verne-ca-91750-202_cv15061635/


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty sad that same house 45 minutes south of you in a good neighborhood is half that cost.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2015)

This is how I found my house.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/La-Verne_CA/price-400000-600000


----------



## havasu (Mar 25, 2015)

We are already plugged into the MLS with our parameters set. I just don't like their app as much as Movoto's site. It is really easy to navigate, and the pics are bigger.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2015)

I did the same but Realtor.com is done by the board of realtors and is supposed to be 100% accurate. I found mine just outside my search perimeters. Its nice because you can just look at the map and see whats for sale in your area, never know what your missing.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2015)

How is the garage? Is it still cleaned up or did it fall back on its old life like a washed up drunk? My garage seems to be hooked for life.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2015)

Haven't done much lately, work bench is still clean and all my tools are put away. Next step is painting the walls and I've just been to busy at work lately to start that. Still have a bunch of stuff to purge when I get a spare moment.


----------

